# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  تجاوزات مالية تزيد على 10 ملايين دينار في "قضية الديسي"

## الحصن نيوز

*كشف  مصدر مسؤول في نيابة أمن الدولة عن تجاوزات مالية أمس، ارتكبها المشتبه  بهم في قضية فساد دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لمشروع جر مياه الديسي، تزيد على  10 ملايين دينار.*



وبحسب  المصدر الذي فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، فإن النيابة وضعت خطة للتحقيق في ملابسات  القضية، بدأت بالحجز التحفظي على الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة للمشتبه  بهم ولأصولهم وفروعهم، بالإضافة إلى منع سفرهم، وذلك حتى لا يتمكن المشتبه  بهم من الفرار خارج البلاد، وتفويت فرصة تهريب أموالهم إلى الخارج.



وبين  المصدر أن 


<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

